# [RM] Madagascar | road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Madagascar*








Madagascar is an island nation in the Indian Ocean, usually considered to be a part of Africa.

The road network is poorly developed. Owing due to French colonial influences, Madagascar has a numbered road network like most African countries. There are route nationales with numbers between N1 and N55. There are some suffixed routes as well. Most route nationales appear to be unpaved or in poor condition.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Madagascar#Highways


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Autoroute Antananarivo - Toamasina*

Several French-language sources on the internet suggest there is a new toll motorway (autoroute) under development in Madagascar. It would be a 300-350 kilometer long motorway from the capital city of Antananarivo to the coastal city of Toamasina. The new motorway will be constructed by China. This would be the first motorway in Madagascar.

Some sources:

http://www.lexpressmada.com/blog/actualites/economie/trafic-une-autoroute-sur-tana-toamasina-7788

http://www.togoport.info/index.php?art=95749&th=110

http://ledaily.mg/grands-projets-autoroute-antananarivo-toamasina-envisagee/

http://www.tananews.com/asides/projets-secrets-de-marc-ravalomanana-autoroute-tana-toamasina/


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It would be a 300-350 kilometer long motorway from the capital city of Antananarivo to the coastal city of Toamasina. The new motorway will be constructed by China.


Seriously, is every new motorway in Africa constructed by Chinese contractors? 
Algeria, Ethiopia and now Madagascar ...

Was about time to open a Madagascar thread, though kay:


----------



## and802 (Jul 14, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Several French-language sources on the internet suggest there is a new toll motorway (autoroute) under development in Madagascar. It would be a 300-350 kilometer long motorway from the capital city of Antananarivo to the coastal city of Toamasina. The new motorway will be constructed by China. This would be the first motorway in Madagascar.
> 
> Some sources:
> 
> ...



I took this road 12 years ago. that time alphalt ended in "Tana" suburbias. the rest all way long was a dirty road. very nice experience anyway.


----------



## Windoak (Dec 13, 2020)

Now in 2020 it is stated the N2 highway (Tana to Toamasina) seems to be finished and fully paved. (There are pictures proving this but it will not let me upload it) Side note, it seems to be basically a country road and not a actual highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

https://2424.mg/infrastructure-neuf-entreprises-consultees-par-letat-en-vue-de-la-construction-de-lautoroute-antananarivo-toamasina-selon-le-conseil-des-ministres/





https://2424.mg/infrastructures-andry-rajoelina-sollicite-le-soutien-du-gouvernement-egyptien-dans-la-mise-en-oeuvre-du-projet-de-construction-de-lautoroute-antananarivo-toamasina/



The dream of a motorway from Antananarivo to the port city of Toamasina is still alive.

The 2016 agreement with China to build this motorway has been cancelled. I don't know the nature of this cancellation. They have now solicited Egypt to provide support and know-how for the motorway. 

The alignment has also changed, it seemed that the original plan was suppose to use the southern route via RN2, but the plans have changed significantly to a northern route via Ambatondrazaka.

Rough alignment:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Malagasy government reports that a contract has been signed with an Egyptian construction company to construct the first autoroute of the country (Antananarivo - Toamasina, see previous post). It is a 260 kilometer 'autoroute', but it's unclear if this will be a complete four lane motorway or a lower standard road. French TV reports that it will allow 120 km/h, cost $ 250 million and will be a toll road.









Madagascar construit sa première autoroute, qui reliera la capitale Antananarivo à la grande ville portuaire de Toamasina


PRESIDENCE DE LA REPUBLIQUE COMMUNIQUE DE PRESSE Madagascar construit sa première autoroute, qui reliera la capitale Antananarivo à la grande ville portuaire de ToamasinaLa nouvelle autoroute, qui permettra de parcourir en 2h30 les 260 kilomètres reliant Antananarivo à Toamasina, contre 8 à 10...




www.presidence.gov.mg













Madagascar : Signature du contrat de la première autoroute - Mayotte la 1ère


Un contrat très attendu sera signé aujourd’hui : celui de la construction de l’autoroute Tana-Tamatave




la1ere.francetvinfo.fr


----------

